# Imitator Thumbnail Frog Viv



## geoff200 (May 31, 2010)

What do you supose is the minimum size viv for a single pair of Imitating Dart Frogs (Ranitomeya imitator)?


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

geoff200 said:


> What do you supose is the minimum size viv for a single pair of Imitating Dart Frogs (Ranitomeya imitator)?


"Search" is your friend, this has been discussed a bunch. The Care Sheets under the main forum tabs are helpful as well. Just so you know, Imitators are usually considered intermediate frogs. If you haven't kept dart frogs before, you should look into tinctorius/azureus, leucomelas, or auratus.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Many seem to find a 10 gallon vert sufficient, and that happens to be what I'm setting up now for my imitators.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

RMB said:


> Many seem to find a 10 gallon vert sufficient, and that happens to be what I'm setting up now for my imitators.


 That being said, a 10 gallon horizontal often gives the frogs more usable space. Bigger is typically better.


----------



## puddles (Mar 18, 2010)

gtclipse01 said:


> "Search" is your friend, this has been discussed a bunch. The Care Sheets under the main forum tabs are helpful as well. Just so you know, Imitators are usually considered intermediate frogs. If you haven't kept dart frogs before, you should look into tinctorius/azureus, leucomelas, or auratus.


DAE think this post is a little rude?

Welcome to Dendroboard, geoff200.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I thing that a 15 or a 20 vert is a nice medium size for a pair of thumbs. There is enough room to provide several layers of usable space and it allows you to place broms that are large enough to provide ample locations for tadpoles.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

A 20 would definatly be a good way to go. Or even a exoterra. I rarely see my thumbs on the bottom 1/4 of the tank, they are always up hopping around the broms. I think a 10 would be alittle tight to work with personally.


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I currently have a sexed pair in a 12x12x18 exoterra. I think it works well. I wouldn't recommend it if you have minimal plants or 2 of the same sex.
On a side note.... I see mine on the floor quite a bit.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

I keep a pair in a 20 gal vertical. This is what it use to look like a year ago.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

10gal is fine, if I went that low though it would have to be vertical in my book. My proven pair is in a 12x12x18 Exo


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

§lipperhead said:


> 10gal is fine, if I went that low though it would have to be vertical in my book.


 Just out of curiosity, why would you go vertical over horizontal? What benefit, besides an easier to access door, does it have?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Not at all. This topic has been discussed at great length multiple times.



puddles said:


> DAE think this post is a little rude?
> 
> Welcome to Dendroboard, geoff200.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

IMO 12x12x18 exo or larger would be best. I do have a pair in a 10 vert it works just a little tight. If they weren't laying eggs all the time I would move them to a better size tank.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

fleshfrombone said:


> Not at all. This topic has been discussed at great length multiple times.


It is his first post here, maybe he didn't think to check to see if this was a commonly asked question. Let's try to be as welcoming as possible.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Zach, 

It's not space, but the frog's arboreal preference they seem to have.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

IME, when I was keeping imitators in 18x18x24 exos, they would spend much more time in the leaf litter, hunting down microfauna. Vivs with a smaller footprint tend to have much less microfauna, a reduced ability to cycle nutrients, etc. 
I really think that the inhabitants would benefit more by a 167% increase in floor space, as opposed to an extra 8 inches of height.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I guess it depends on the frog, My C. Valley spend alot of time on the ground but my varadero's spend alot of time up high. Only time they are on the ground is if I havnt feed them for 3 days and they are digging in the litter for food.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

The question was asked and I answered. It's a forum about dart frogs and their husbandry. It's been around for years and imitators are one the most if not THE most popular thumb species so chances are good it's been asked and discussed multiple times.



ashb said:


> It is his first post here, maybe he didn't think to check to see if this was a commonly asked question. Let's try to be as welcoming as possible.


Geoff if you have any questions about anything relating to darts this is the right place. And yeah searching the forum is usually a good idea because if you can think it, it's probably been asked. That being said if you have trouble finding the answer, ask, and either myself or another member will be happy to assist. If you click on our names it will bring you to our member pages, click contact info and send us a private message too if you like.


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

zBrinks said:


> IME, when I was keeping imitators in 18x18x24 exos, they would spend much more time in the leaf litter, hunting down microfauna. Vivs with a smaller footprint tend to have much less microfauna, a reduced ability to cycle nutrients, etc.
> I really think that the inhabitants would benefit more by a 167% increase in floor space, as opposed to an extra 8 inches of height.


I competely agree I see my imi routing though the leaf litter all the time. Maybe with tanks with small amounts of floor space there is such a small amount of microfauna they have no reason to go to the bottom of the tank. 

IMO a 10 gal vert especially after getting a background put on it has so little floorspace that it is not a good choice. Spend the extra $25 and get a larger tank. A 20H vert is a good choice. I know the appeal of the 10 is it cheap price but in the long run with everything you spend to get a tank going and with the frog you won't notice the price difference at all.

I have very limit space so I personally went with some 16H from perfecto setup vertically. They give the width of a 10 so I can get 4 across on a standard rack. But they have 2x as much floorspace, about the same as a 20H vert. The extra depth they take up is mostly wasted space on frog racks anyways


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

IMO i like the idea of a 20h and keep it that way i know you dont have the front access door, but i dont give up floorspace for my little guys and therefore i dont give up alot of microfauna that may disappear with the smaller floorspace keep in mind that this is my opinion and is in no way the only way to go just an opinion but there are many more experienced people out there to listen to 
-scotty


----------

